

Spotted: Sergey Brin wearing Google Glass specs as he blends in on NYC subway - nashequilibrium
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/01/21/spotted-sergey-brin-wearing-google-glass-specs-as-he-blends-in-on-nyc-subway/

======
anonymouz
"That a man as fabulously wealthy as Brin uses the train to get around is
quite amusing. With his winter hat, beard and plastic bag, he looks just like
a regular guy."

Seems like he simply realizes that being wealthy does not mean you have to
show it off at every moment by going for expensive modes of transport over
actually useful ones just because he can.

~~~
ColinWright
He's lucky - I work with people who are moderately wealthy, but instantly
recognizable. They can't take public transport, eat openly in restaurants, go
to the local store, or just generally be out "in public."

In Brin's case it's not a case of flaunting wealth or not, it's a case of
being unrecognized, and hence able to be incognito.

~~~
mattm
After Michael Jackson's death, there was an excellent post by someone who
worked with him as an audio engineer on some of his albums.

One day the engineers were discussing what path they took to walk to work when
Michael Jackson came in. Michael said, "Wow, you guys are lucky to be able to
walk to work."

They all went silent after that.

------
will_brown
It looks like a planned Google Glass marketing campaign. Why do I say that?
Nobody in the picture has a phone out to detract from the Glass, when have you
been on a train with people sitting down not on their phone?

Not a knock at Sergey or Google, I think its a cool depiction of what they
expect the future to look like - something between seeing people everywhere
wearing earbuds or on their phone except in the future people are wearing
Glass.

~~~
greenyoda
The NYC subway doesn't have good cellular coverage. It's starting to appear in
a few of the larger stations but there are no plans to extend it to the
tunnels in the near future.

------
blackjack160
While marketing/buzz might be one of the motivations, another factor could
simply be Brin wanting a first-hand look at what every day, quick to quip, New
Yorkers think of his new accoutrement. This research might be something he
could delegate to others, but I respect that he doesn't.

------
taligent
I don't understand why Google keeps going on about these glasses when their
only purpose is as an always-on video camera. Why not keep it quiet until it
can do what it is supposed to do.

Because an always-on video camera is a pretty dangerous thing. Not only will
you be routinely violating Civil Rights and Privacy laws but you open yourself
up to assault by other people. Not to mention vigorous enforcement by the
police.

~~~
BitMastro
You seem to assume a lot of things. Your complete statement is nothing but a
prejudicial bashing on a product made by a company that you don't like.

